# Cp 5511.



## Einstein (4 April 2006)

Hallo, suche ein Datenblatt CP 5511. 
kann mir jemand Helfen?


----------



## Einstein (4 April 2006)

Besser! was ist den der eleganteste weg um eine Verbindung PC-SPS aufzubauen?


----------



## seeba (4 April 2006)

Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Besser! was ist den der eleganteste weg um eine Verbindung PC-SPS aufzubauen?


Auf keinen Fall das CP5511. Da wird mir jedes Mal schlecht!


----------



## MSB (4 April 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Auf keinen Fall das CP5511. Da wird mir jedes Mal schlecht!


Also so schlecht ist das Ding doch garnicht, auch wenn es bei dir aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktioniert! 
Vielleicht merkt man da einfach das Bit-Bastler Syndrom. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Einstein (4 April 2006)

war jetzt allerdings keine direkte antwort auf meine frage!


----------



## Einstein (4 April 2006)

hab ne Beschreibung gefunden ´, allerdings steht da nichts von winCC projektierung! Vergessen? muss ich mir eine Karte in mein Laptop einbauen? 
hab ich was übersehen? kann doch was nicht stimmen!

Nebenbei, ich finds echt super das man sich hier nicht registrieren lassen muss um mitzuschreiben.!!


----------



## seeba (4 April 2006)

Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne Beschreibung gefunden ´, allerdings steht da nichts von winCC projektierung! Vergessen? muss ich mir eine Karte in mein Laptop einbauen?
> hab ich was übersehen? kann doch was nicht stimmen!
> 
> Nebenbei, ich finds echt super das man sich hier nicht registrieren lassen muss um mitzuschreiben.!!


Das CP5511 ist eine PCMCIA Karte und kann mit STEP7 zusammen arbeiten. Das CP5511 ist allerdings nicht mehr verfügbar (als Neuteil). Nachfolger ist das CP5512. Für den PCI-Bus gibt es das CP5611.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MSB (4 April 2006)

Jetzt mal was produktives,
was verstehst du unter WinCC Projektierung?

Der CP5511 (alt) oder CP5512 (neu) als PCMCIA Karte,
oder CP5611 als PCI-Karte,
sollte für alle gängigen Siemens-Tools geeignet sein,
so auch um Bediengeräte über Profibus / MPI zu projektieren.
Ich vermute mal du meinst WinCC Flexible?

Auch WinCC (das große) kann über Profibus / MPI über die o.g. CP's (und weitere) mit der CPU kommunizieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Inbetriebnehmer (5 April 2006)

*Cp5511*

Hallo,
also ich arbeite mit der PCMCIA Karte 5511 seit nunmehr 4 Jahren. Ohne Probleme (W2k). Wenn ich diese Schnittstelle mit all den Helmholz-Adaptern vergleiche (hatte mal ein paar zum Test), ist es wirklich nicht schlecht. Zumal man, wenn mal kein MPI-Teilnehmer in der Nähe ist, auch über Profibus online kommt. Daher habe ich seit 2 Wochen jetzt die neue 5512er Karte.
Einzige wirkliche Alternative: USB->MPI (PC ADAPTER USB 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2006)

Inbetriebnehmer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also ich arbeite mit der PCMCIA Karte 5511 seit nunmehr 4 Jahren. Ohne Probleme (W2k). Wenn ich diese Schnittstelle mit all den Helmholz-Adaptern vergleiche (hatte mal ein paar zum Test), ist es wirklich nicht schlecht. Zumal man, wenn mal kein MPI-Teilnehmer in der Nähe ist, auch über Profibus online kommt. Daher habe ich seit 2 Wochen jetzt die neue 5512er Karte.
> Einzige wirkliche Alternative: USB->MPI (PC ADAPTER USB 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0)


OK, die 551x mit einem PC-Adpater zu vergleichen, der auch nur cirka ein Drittel koster, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz fair. Der erwähnte Siemens-USB-Adapter kann es auch nicht mit der CP551x aufnehmen: Baudrate max. 1,5M, irgendwie in PC-Adpater reingeschustert (USB als Com-Port auswählbar), (kurze) Stichleitung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 April 2006)

Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Besser! was ist den der eleganteste weg um eine Verbindung PC-SPS aufzubauen?



Hallo,

ein ziemlich eleganter Weg ist (Achtung Werbung) 
der ACCON-NetLink-USB:

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink-usb.htm

Sehr schnelle und einfach zu installieren und bestens 
in die Siemens-Umgebung (WinnCC, STEP 7, ProTool)
integriert. Keine PCMCIA bzw. PC Card Kompatibilitäts-
probleme und PROFIBUS-seitig bis 12 MBit/s mit aktiver
Busleitung und durchgeschleifter PG-Buchse.

*Albert Einstein* hätte, da bin ich mir sicher, sich 
für den ACCON-NetLink-USB entschieden. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 April 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Der CP5511 (alt) oder CP5512 (neu) als PCMCIA Karte,



Hallo,

hier eine Erklärung zum Unterschied der Technologien:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCMCIA

Leider ist das in der Praxis nicht ganz so kompatibel 
wie man es sich wünscht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Einstein (5 April 2006)

Also unter projektieren verstehe unter umständen auch die überwachung der steuerung!
http://www.cdelectronic.de/products/S7_MPI-II-USB/s7_mpi-ii-usb.html
ist es damit auch möglic`?


----------



## seeba (5 April 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> OK, die 551x mit einem PC-Adpater zu vergleichen, der auch nur cirka ein Drittel koster, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz fair. Der erwähnte Siemens-USB-Adapter kann es auch nicht mit der CP551x aufnehmen: Baudrate max. 1,5M, irgendwie in PC-Adpater reingeschustert (USB als Com-Port auswählbar), (kurze) Stichleitung.


Stop! Kein virtueller COM!


----------



## Markus (5 April 2006)

@einstein
was hast du eigentlich vor?
vieleicht kann man dir dann etwas mehr helfen...

mal vorab:
es gibt unzählige möglichkeiten eine sps mit einem pc zu verbinden und das ganze natürlich von unzähligen herstellern.

darunter finden sich sicher einige lösungen die für dich in frage kommen.

und wie bereits geschrieben wurde darf man diese produke nicht einfach vergleichen. auch wenn "inbetriebnehmer" meint das beides "dinger" sind um auf eine sps zuzugreifen, so sind es doch zwei völlig verschiedene "dinger"...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Stop! Kein virtueller COM!


Ich habe nichts von einem *virtuellen* Com-Port geschrieben! Nur erfolgt die Auswahl in "Anschluß an:" wo sonst "COM1:" etc. steht über "USB". D.h. es ist reingeflickt, sorry.


----------



## seeba (5 April 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts von einem *virtuellen* Com-Port geschrieben! Nur erfolgt die Auswahl in "Anschluß an:" wo sonst "COM1:" etc. steht über "USB". D.h. es ist reingeflickt, sorry.


Diese Ansicht kann ich nicht verstehen. Was ist daran "geflickt"? Nur weil man bei Anschluss statt COM1 eben USB auswählt. Es ist halt ein PC Adapter, den man am USB *Anschluss* betreiben kann. Schneller als ein COM-PC-Adapter ist er allemal und für den Wartungsmann Vorort wohl auch ausreichend.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 April 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Ansicht kann ich nicht verstehen. Was ist daran "geflickt"?


Weil ich mir damit die Fesseln des PC-Adapters auferlege und nichts machen kann (Baudrate etc.) was nicht auch mit einem PC-Adapter möglich ist.


----------



## seeba (6 April 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich mir damit die Fesseln des PC-Adapters auferlege und nichts machen kann (Baudrate etc.) was nicht auch mit einem PC-Adapter möglich ist.


Vergleichbar mit einem CP ist diese Teil nicht. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber es ist schneller als der RS232-PC-Adapter! Mir ist das CP auch lieber, wenn es denn funktioniert.


----------



## marc core (30 April 2006)

guck mal unter www.mhj-software.de da gibt es div. Leitung und sogar auch USB oder Ethernet usw. klappen sehr gut ohne einen CP haben zu müssen


----------

